
Specular Showdown in the Wild West - jeffreyrogers
https://blog.selfshadow.com/2011/07/22/specular-showdown/
======
merlincorey
Needs (2011) in the title.

It covers Linear Efficient Antialiased Normal (LEAN) Mapping for specular
lighting effects in real-time simulations such as 3D game engines.

[0]
[https://www.csee.umbc.edu/~olano/papers/lean/lean.pdf](https://www.csee.umbc.edu/~olano/papers/lean/lean.pdf)

